# Just found out my drywaller caulk'd joints instead of taped



## Python49

I am not experienced in knowing what I'm looking at as far as drywall so I didn't notice that there was no tape on the top joints/angles running from left to right where the walls meet the ceiling (there was some from top to bottom). Instead he used caulk and then mudded it. I didn't notice it because it looked pretty smooth to an untrained eye but now since I already paid him I'm trying to decide if it's worth the additional money to have someone come in to do all the taping and mudding that he didn't do (this person says he'd be able to come back and fix it but it would take a while by himself). 

Will the caulk likely be fine or should I pay more money to have it taped/mudded? Also, is running crown moulding another option that may be quicker and less money?


----------



## mudslingr

I'll assume the taper used a fire rated caulking to seal the joints. Usually red in colour(around here anyway). If you go ahead and use crown moulding you'll be fine. Going to have to check code regulations in your area about the caulking without tape. But if the guy finished it off nicely it may not be a problem.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Your drywaller should have taped the top angles peroid. If the hangers do a nice hang sometimes I cheat inside closet 45 degree or tighter angles if its too hard to get a knife in for an acceptable coat. They turn out better than tape, but thats the only time I'll caulk. Personally I'd go with crown moulding, although it'll probably cost more, I like the look.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Personal preferences. If it was me I would call a local trimmer and a local drywall guy. Get references and don't always take the cheapest bid. take the one with the best references that can show you his work. and make your decision based on what they tell you. Prices vary area to area so you need to call qualified local tradesmen.


----------



## Bazookaguy

Is this your entire house!!?. I did that on a storage shed once for a homeowner
to store his golf cart. but he needed it done in one day. and he really didnt care he just wanted it done.
the residential fire codes around here are for attached garages only. theres none for the interior of the house. unlike commercial where you need to fire tape the interior walls on the tops for smoke. but if this was for your house, Id be pissed off!!.


----------



## SlimPickins

Bazookaguy said:


> Is this your entire house!!?. I did that on a storage shed once for a homeowner
> to store his golf cart. but he needed it done in one day. and he really didnt care he just wanted it done.
> the residential fire codes around here are for attached garages only. theres none for the interior of the house. unlike commercial where you need to fire tape the interior walls on the tops for smoke. *but if this was for your house, Id be pissed off!!.*


Agreed. I WISH I could get away with caulking all the angles:laughing:


----------



## moore

I've seen double wides caulked with tooth paste...


----------



## Tim0282

moore said:


> I've seen double wides caulked with tooth paste...


Surely not! I am really hoping you are joking. :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

Tim0282 said:


> Surely not! I am really hoping you are joking. :yes:


I've seen cracks fixed the same way....by homeowners and college students. My favorite though is masking tape over holes, then painted. I even saw a bathroom one time that had all the joints taped with duct tape


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Surely not! I am really hoping you are joking. :yes:


No lie . After the home was set on foundation it was full of cracks..
The touch up guys used tooth paste as caulk in the angles ...
THEY said it never dries or cracks .. :blink::blink:, The co. that sold these modular homes asked me if I could fix the cracks in these homes after they were set.. I did one...Then swore I would never touch another... 
ALL I can say Is.. no amount money is enough to straighten out that chit..


----------



## Tim0282

moore said:


> No lie . After the home was set on foundation it was full of cracks..
> The touch up guys used tooth paste as caulk in the angles ...
> THEY said it never dries or cracks .. :blink::blink:, The co. that sold these modular homes asked me if I could fix the cracks in these homes after they were set.. I did one...Then swore I would never touch another...
> ALL I can say Is.. no amount money is enough to straighten out that chit..


A bucket of mud is so much cheaper than five gallons of tooth paste! crazy isn't it?


----------



## Bazookaguy

SlimPickins said:


> Agreed. I WISH I could get away with caulking all the angles:laughing:


Yeah, talk about cutting corners on a job. my god!! I mean I hate taping angles
also, but its just part of the job. either do it the right way or dont do it at all.
and to think he tried to cover it all up with a coat of mud to hide it. what a joke!!.


----------



## SlimPickins

Bazookaguy said:


> Yeah, talk about cutting corners on a job. my god!! I mean I hate taping angles
> also, but its just part of the job. either do it the right way or dont do it at all.
> and to think he tried to cover it all up with a coat of mud to hide it. what a joke!!.


Back when I worked for the company, I did a stint where caulking angles was a big part of the final product (after knockdown...it's a California thing, I think?) Got to where I could blaze out every angle in a 5000 ft. rambler in 2-3 hours, literally running on stilts. That would be sweet if I could take care of my angles that fast:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

SlimPickins said:


> Back when I worked for the company, I did a stint where caulking angles was a big part of the final product (after knockdown...it's a California thing, I think?) Got to where I could blaze out every angle in a 5000 ft. rambler in 2-3 hours, literally running on stilts. That would be sweet if I could take care of my angles that fast:thumbsup:


come round slim I can show you how to run Angles that fast


----------

